# Is ghosting a common attribute of LED HDTVs?



## SawyerAngelo

I had a 32" LG hdtv (I don't know the model #, it is now owned by my mother







) and it didn't have any ghosting. But it was also a no-frills $299 tv I bought a year ago. I believe it was a regular old LCD with a TN display.

I was looking at some of Panasonic's cheaper plasmas and found the *Panasonic Viera TC-P42S60*, which is a 1080p plasma with a 600htz sub-field drive, supposedly one of the best tvs for gaming. But it's hard to find it anywhere in my price range. Sears has it for $729 but I just can't afford that... Opinions?


----------



## SawyerAngelo

Also, does anyone have any experience with this specific Samsung model? I've google searched all kinds of forums and customer reviews on plenty of respected websites and the only complaints I've found of ghosting are on the HS02 panels produced by Sharp. Nothing on the TS02 panels.


----------



## t00sl0w

ghosting will always be a problem in high speed movements on LCDs as the panels have poor motion resolution, hence why a lot of higher end LCDs try to get past that with higher refresh rates.

now, if you are seeing anything past natural shortcomings, then you may have something else amiss.


----------



## GAMERIG

Sony HDTV is your very solution! It's anti-ghosting, deep black and true crisp, but $$$$...







Sony's all HDTV are superior to top HDTV brand such as Sharp, Samsung/ LG.


----------

